# Miniature breeders (Atlantic region)



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello! Hopefully people will have some suggestions. I'm not familiar with breeders in that area. But I do want to note that you might want to amend your description a little on a couple points. Any good reputable breeder will breed for dogs with "good temperament," but that doesn't necessarily indicate easy going therapy dog. What that usually means is that given decent socialization, the dog will be friendly with strangers, children, other dogs, and will be stable and predictable when encountering new situations. What you will often see variation in is the drive and independence of the dog. Drive is a dog's need for mental stimulation and desire to learn and engage. Drivey dogs need a lot more attention on a daily basis and generally need a job to do. These are the sorts of dogs preferred by trainers in agility, obedience, etc. Low drive dogs tend to take less effort because they are happy with less mental stimulation, but they may be harder to motivate if you want to train them for any particular purpose beyond good manners. I think families with children tend to prefer lower drive dogs because they are more laid back. But just because a dog is drivey does not mean it is neurotic. As a breed, miniature poodles tend toward active and driven, but you can find more laid back individuals. Many breeders conduct temperament tests on their puppies to help match them with the right home. With poodles the Volhard test is very popular. My guess is you're looking for a dog that would score mostly 4s on this test.

Poodles in general are very trainable, but I do think they have a stubborn streak if you compare them to the herding breeds. But with it comes an immense sense of humor!

Good luck in your search.


----------



## croth (Jun 5, 2018)

Raindrops said:


> Hello! Hopefully people will have some suggestions. I'm not familiar with breeders in that area. But I do want to note that you might want to amend your description a little on a couple points. Any good reputable breeder will breed for dogs with "good temperament," but that doesn't necessarily indicate easy going therapy dog. What that usually means is that given decent socialization, the dog will be friendly with strangers, children, other dogs, and will be stable and predictable when encountering new situations. What you will often see variation in is the drive and independence of the dog. Drive is a dog's need for mental stimulation and desire to learn and engage. Drivey dogs need a lot more attention on a daily basis and generally need a job to do. These are the sorts of dogs preferred by trainers in agility, obedience, etc. Low drive dogs tend to take less effort because they are happy with less mental stimulation, but they may be harder to motivate if you want to train them for any particular purpose beyond good manners. I think families with children tend to prefer lower drive dogs because they are more laid back. But just because a dog is drivey does not mean it is neurotic. As a breed, miniature poodles tend toward active and driven, but you can find more laid back individuals. Many breeders conduct temperament tests on their puppies to help match them with the right home. With poodles the Volhard test is very popular. My guess is you're looking for a dog that would score mostly 4s on this test.
> 
> Poodles in general are very trainable, but I do think they have a stubborn streak if you compare them to the herding breeds. But with it comes an immense sense of humor!
> 
> Good luck in your search.


Thank you for the suggested amendments. I'm hoping there will be some response from other members. I've researched and found a few breeders but I like to hear others' personal experiences, especially those that were/are looking for a similar temperament. Some of the breeders I have had some correspondence with are the following:

LeeAnns Poodles (PEI) - fairly close to me
Enchantment Poodles (ON) - far away
Signet Poodles (ON) - far away
Glow Poodles (PQ) - somewhat closer than ON

I would love to know if there are any other breeders I should consider.

Temperament and health first priorities. Size would be my next priority.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

croth said:


> Thank you for the suggested amendments. I'm hoping there will be some response from other members. I've researched and found a few breeders but I like to hear others' personal experiences, especially those that were/are looking for a similar temperament. Some of the breeders I have had some correspondence with are the following:
> 
> LeeAnns Poodles (PEI) - fairly close to me
> Enchantment Poodles (ON) - far away
> ...


Mini poodles are hard to find. I'm kind of considering a mini if I ever get another dog, but there's very few.

Have you tried Rayah ? They posted here recently that they have just gotten into miniatures.








Rayah Poodles


Rayah Poodles. 594 likes · 10 talking about this. Long time breeder of Poodles. We focus on breeding healthy dogs with phenomenal temperaments. Quality, not quantity.




www.facebook.com





Have you checked the poodle club of Canada? Not all breeders are a member (mine isn't), but maybe worth looking at.



Poodle – Poodle club of Canada



Looks like there's a mini breeder in PEI.


http://www.poodleclubcanada.club/wp-content/uploads/2019/03/PCC2019Breeders.pdf



or Poodle Club of Ontario








Poodle Club Of Ontario


Poodle Club Of Ontario. 957 likes · 11 talking about this. This is an informative page to help Poodle people connect with a club that loves every aspect of Poodles.




www.facebook.com


----------



## croth (Jun 5, 2018)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Mini poodles are hard to find.
> 
> Have you tried Rayah ? They posted here recently that they have just gotten into miniatures.
> Have you checked the poodle club of Canada?
> ...


I've looked into both the Poodle Club of Canada and the Ontario club as well. I was really hoping someone would have some experience with mini breeders in Canada. I have done a cursory review of Rayah but wasn't sure where they are new to minis. I've never had a poodle, only Boston Terriers, so I'm hoping someone can provide me with some guidance.


----------



## Poodlemitchy (Dec 10, 2019)

Highly recommend duenna poodles who located in ON


----------



## jphil77 (Jul 27, 2020)

croth said:


> Are there any recommendations for a miniature poodle breeder in Canada, Maritime region preferably but will travel?


Did you end up finding a responsible breeder in the area? I'm in a similar position and would love to know who you ended up choosing.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

This is a work in progress. There are resources and some breeder listings, US at the top followed by some international.








🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## croth (Jun 5, 2018)

jphil77 said:


> Did you end up finding a responsible breeder in the area? I'm in a similar position and would love to know who you ended up choosing.


I haven't chosen a breeder yet. I'm going to visit one in a few weeks. I really want to find a breeder in my region that temperament tests their dogs. Temperament is my main priority with health a very close second. I'm leaning towards Glow and Leeann's so I can meet the dogs.


----------

